# HoLy ShEePs BaTmAn !



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chase just got his I-Pilot on his sled so he wanted to go give her a try...He loaded up his boys Cole, Boone, and Nico and we hit the bay with 3 dozen skrimps!!! Wasn't long and we or should I say Chase was hooking em up fer them boys!!!








I can't remember how many total he caught, mine was easy....hooked 1 and handed it off to one of the boys!!! The boys did great especially Boone who was the official skrimp fetcher!!!








As the day progressed Chase hooked a bunch more as the boys took turns reeling em in! All this activity drove ole Nico crazy!!! He was cute to watch trying to catch the fish....got the best pic of him staring down a rat red Chase caught!!!








There will be a 2nd post to fit in all the other pics....all in all fer a few hours fishing, we did purty good... and got a good mess fer dinner! Even got a good foot pic!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Even had the kids trying to throw me overboard fer my snazzy fishing outfit!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nicely done man! Its been TOO long since Ive taken out my daughter, I cant wait until those sheepies hit the pass so I can take her there!


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Awesome! Jason that shirt is sweet hahaahh!!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

GAFING A SHEEPSHEAD WOW Good day for you all


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job putting the kids on the fish ! And I can't blame them wanting to push you overboard Jason lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Now that's what's up, way to go brother!


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

nice job……glad the boys had fun….i was in the blue bronco and my duck boat when you were pulling out


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jflyfisher said:


> nice job……glad the boys had fun….i was in the blue bronco and my duck boat when you were pulling out



Ahhhhh we did the best by trying to block ya in but you managed to skate out!!!:whistling::shifty: hahaha Just a little boat ramp etiquette!!! You do any good out there?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Since you had the camera, I guess we should expect that many feet pics....
Nice mess of sheepies!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Queer shirt though...:whistling::whistling:

Jim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice pile of convicts!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Congrats, Jason! That shirt is spectacularly, maybe even stupendously, ugly. LOL.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Congrats, Jason! That shirt is spectacularly, maybe even stupendously, ugly. LOL.


That's what I shoot fer!!!:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## BDALE BOY (Nov 22, 2015)

damn thems some nice lookin sheepies


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Fat Sheepsters there Budreaux!


----------



## Schmuck (Oct 15, 2015)

*Shout out to BOONE!*

I also have a son named Boone. We just returned from visiting him in Jackson Hole, WY. He's nearly 30 YO and has been working as a guide for a few years now. Sunday he took us on a 150 mile tour of Yellowstone on snowmobile! When he was young, I taught him of the mistakes I made, encouraged him to dream and seek adventure while he was young if that's what he wanted. Born in Ohio, raised in Tennessee, now a full time guide (rafting and snowmobiling) in Wyoming. Guys, the time you spend with your kids will come back you. You'll never regret it.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Those iPilots rock! I'm loving mine! Nice catch. If the weather holds, I may take off a day this week with a bucket of shrimp myself.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

nathar said:


> Those iPilots rock! I'm loving mine! Nice catch. If the weather holds, I may take off a day this week with a bucket of shrimp myself.




I'll be off quite a few days till March. If you need company hit me up.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I'll be off quite a few days till March. If you need company hit me up.


Will do! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jason where in the hell do you come up with these fishing shirts.
Dibs to you brother.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Jason where in the hell do you come up with these fishing shirts.
> Dibs to you brother.



Goodwill/thrift shops!!! Can't beat 1.99 fer a shirt you can't see blood and guts on!!!:thumbup:


----------



## mlynn49 (Mar 8, 2015)

*future fisherman!*

Hey brother...love seeing your boys on the water catching the fishing fever...days like that are what make them put down the video games and tag along...nothing like sharing that type of day with my boys also! We caught a mess of them this last weekend on the yak, next week I'll be putting in the boat so I can take the family. 
We'll be on the bridges with some live shrimp this weekend!!! Sheepies are in!


----------

